# Alloy wheel cleaner trepidation !



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Having finally taken delivery of a new car (new to us, not brand new, 2008 Nissan Qashqai Tekna), I'm keen to look after it in the detailing department.

I'm in the market for an alloy wheel cleaner but the more I read the instructions/contents on the bottles, I'm worried about how strong some of them are and whether I'll do more harm than good.

I've used Auto Glym products on and off over the years so was going to go with their Clean Wheels but the list of wheel types not to use it on put me off and I ending up buying Carplan's Wonder Wheels mainly based on the Auto Express, Autocar and What Car reviews on the box. Of course once I got that home and out of the box, much like Clean Wheels, there's a whole list of what not to use it on and it even mentions not using it on damaged alloys.

So I guess I'm asking is there something out there that isn't crazy strong but still cleans well ?

The alloys are in good condition generally but do so signs of being 'kurbed' on the very edges but I'm not that good an expect on alloy wheels to know what type they are. They're not polished or chromed, they're the 5 spoke design if that makes any sense, not the laser cut or 'split' spoke alloys found on the post 2010 facelift models.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Nick


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

hi nick - I use chemical guys diablo wheel gel, each to there own will probably find a long list coming!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

100 different replies on way. You will find that people on here will over simplify must be PH neutral blah blah. I've used megs wheel brightener for years , wonder wheels etc. If your alloys have a top coat then you've nothing to worry about. I don't see many wheel cleaners in Acid proof inch thick metal tins. The ones I use come in plastic


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I like Angelwax Bilberry, can play around with dilutions.

Ideally you want to get the wheels deep cleaned using fallout remover and tar/glue product and get them sealed with something like FK1000p, AF Mint Rims, BMD Revolutions or a ceramic coating. Either way once sealed all you should really need to do us wash with a bit of shampoo.

Also don't rule out a proper wheel refurb it's not necessarily as expensive as you think, plus will save you all the cleaning and you can skip to sealing.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I bought some Valet Pro Bilberry as it came highly recommended on here - used it my wheels quite dilute as they weren't that dirty and it was great. One of the guys at work had wheels that had years of baked on crud and a stronger dilution removed a massive amount of it.

I've since put some GTechniq C5 on my wheels so they don't need cleaner any more, just a rinse with clean water (and a bit of shampoo when I'm cleaning the whole car) - much easier to clean and no need for the strong chemicals that worry you. If in doubt, seal them before they get filthy and you won't have to worry at all


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Many thanks for the replies - totally appreciate that people will have their own personal favourites, I'm mainly worried about damaging them in some way.

Interested to hear about sealants - so are these actually like a clear lacquer you paint on the wheel ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok.
If its a brand new motor then why are you looking at wheel cleaners???????
With regular washing in the correct way they will stay clean and free of brake dust ingraining. 
A good APC ie G101 will be fine
Its tant amount to wetsanding the paintwork.


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Ok.
> If its a brand new motor then why are you looking at wheel cleaners???????


......



Venger said:


> Having finally taken delivery of a new car (new to us, not brand new, 2008 Nissan Qashqai Tekna)...


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol just read all of it
Autosmart smart wheels then


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would stick with G101, and a fall out remover, i like Valet Pro Dragons Breath. Then seal the wheels with a wax or wheel seal, then you only need to use shampoo to clean then weekly :thumb:

I find armourall wheel seal is very good


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Just to give you some visual help pal.

With any wheel cleaner, I would recommend a foaming sprayhead for applications.

WOW Autosmart G101 cleaning wheels with Wheel Woolie: 




WOW Power Maxed Alloy Wheel Cleaner: 




WOW Autosmart Wheel Cleaner Concentrate & G101: 




WOW CarPro Iron X at work on BMW alloy:


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Many thanks for filming those:thumb:

Obviously they're all cleaners I assume so I could then go on to apply some sort of wheel wax ? 

What did you have in the bucket, car shampoo ?

Incindetally, where did you get the black hose spray head ?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Have most used bilberry at about 30% dilution and got some ag clean wheels wit the new car good stuff as well, but I used mealy whole bottle at one go. Just as well it was free


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

To give you an idea these were sealed with Jetseal 109 have been on the car 6 months circa 7500 miles and cleaned at most once a month with normal car shampoo...this is how they will come up using...baby wipes!


----------

